# Community Participation > Mapping Challenge Archive >  May/June '19 Lite Challenge: Moments Before The Sacking Of Citerstead

## mixerbach

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## mixerbach

Citerstead, a small but prosperous port town, becomes the landing site of a foreign army's invasion, the residents never saw it coming. This image, showing after the arrival of the first wave of the invading fleet, memorializes what was soon little more than a burning ruin.

----------


## Bogie

Thanks for joining the Challenge MB!  This might be a record, less than 50 minutes before it closes!  Cool Map!

----------

